# The High Life Game -- Created by a grower to spark more MMJ convo



## Buckeye_Mark (Apr 21, 2015)

As a grower and avid game player I wanted to create a game that would give people the feeling of being a grower.In The High Life, players are a team of medicinal marijuana caregivers who own and manage legitimately awesome grow rooms! The object of the game is to plant and grow the highest total of plants! You learn to respect and help each other along the way, because LIFE will deal you a pretty crazy hand that can sometimes help you, but other times could seriously Harsh your Groove! In this game, Karma pays well to those who lend a helping hand! TheHighLifeGame.com


----------



## vostok (Apr 25, 2015)

* ...so its not a Mod for half life, nor does it take batteries ...?*


----------



## Buckeye_Mark (Apr 26, 2015)

vostok said:


> * ...so its not a Mod for half life, nor does it take batteries ...?*


The High Life game is a card and dice, board game. We think people have stopped interacting since most games are online these days so we made a game to get people back together and talking again. Medical marijuana is an important topic because each day that goes by with out the freedom to medicate people with cancer, chrones, epilepsy, HIV, anorexia, PTSD and more are suffering. We donate a $1 from each sale to organizations fighting for these rights. Get your copy of TheHighLifeGame.com and keep the conversation going!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

cool


----------



## Buckeye_Mark (Apr 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> cool


So glad you think it's cool! We hope you will gather some friends and get The High Life game! Let us know if you have any questions at all.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

Buckeye_Mark said:


> So glad you think it's cool! We hope you will gather some friends and get The High Life game! Let us know if you have any questions at all.


My only question is how long you spend in the garden . Looks decent but I would have to play a round to know if I liked it or not.


----------



## Buckeye_Mark (May 6, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> My only question is how long you spend in the garden . Looks decent but I would have to play a round to know if I liked it or not.


You can play The High Life with or without smoking rules. If you play with the red cards, the game could go longer but it's not a game about haste. Growing good bud takes patience. We really wanted to give players the opportunity to feel what it's like to be a grower and spark lots of laughs and good conversation about medical marijuana. You can stop at any time really, it's about who grows the highest


----------



## Buckeye_Mark (May 6, 2015)

TheHighLifeGame.com


----------



## King Arthur (May 27, 2015)

I am so wet right now


----------

